# Mentally Ill Socialist Fool David Hogg is after your guns!



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Who is this retarded little punk and is his father the biggest wussy to ever walk the earth? In other words, this punk's Dad needed to sit him down and whip his little arrogant punk ass and educate him about FREEDOM and LIBERTY! Looking at him, does anyone think he can do 2 pushups or bench press 10 lbs? HELL NO!

Watch some of this idiot's videos and read a bit about what he is doing. It is evident that he has no idea that when he voluntarily gives up his right to defend himself that bad men will take his punk ass behind locked doors and make him their bitch in nano-seconds.

He has no idea that in order for him to be able to say the foolish shit that he says and sleep peacefully at night, is due to ROUGH MEN WHO STAND READY TO DO VIOLENCE ON HIS BEHALF.

What a fool!

https://www.realclearpolitics.com/v..._to_use_a_fcking_democracy_so_we_have_to.html

https://www.realclearpolitics.com/v...to_make_sure_black_gun_victims_are_heard.html

https://www.realclearpolitics.com/v...ecome_a_prison_hundreds_of_racist_police.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Who are we adults to give this little punk the time of day?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Liberal punk and fool are lumped together in my thesaurus .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Who are we adults to give this little punk the time of day?


Excellent point!

But it sure is fun to rip his ass a new one! Matter of fact, I know of a couple of 6 year olds that can whip his sorry butt. By the way, is he gender neutral? He sure looks it! :vs_laugh:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

But he and thousands like him will march on DC and influence laws that YOU must obey. They're on the cover of TIME Magazine, our new modern heroes. The Dems will stop at nothing in their quest for power.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

When he see's these useful idiot kids fighting to have their rights taken away, Saul Alinsky must be cheering from hell.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

He is an irrelevant dickweed with a microphone. Confront him and he will beg ..... for his miserable life.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ahhh, but the latest on the Hogg front is ironic as all get out.

The high school where the shooting took place has a new rule - all book bags and back packs must be either clear plastic, or mesh so school staff can see what's in them.
Oooo NO!! Hogg-boy says that is infringing on his rights!! I'm lovin' it!!
:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Nolte: Anti-Gun Parkland Student David Hogg Does Not Want His Backpack Rights Infringed Upon


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I hope he chokes on a expletive deleted.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Ahhh, but the latest on the Hogg front is ironic as all get out.
> 
> The high school where the shooting took place has a new rule - all book bags and back packs must be either clear plastic, or mesh so school staff can see what's in them.
> Oooo NO!! Hogg-boy says that is infringing on his rights!! I'm lovin' it!!
> ...


He demands his right to carry a thirty clip magazine backpack?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

These kids are truly a miracle! A month ago their biggest worry was what someone said about them on SnapChat or who would win The Voice and now they are all experts on guns and the Constitution!

I wonder why Hogg isn't complaining and demonstrating against the FBI for failing to do their basic jobs and follow up the dozens of warnings about the shooter? Oh that's right, his Dad works for the FBI.

And @Slippy the kid is gender neutral because he has to be.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

We may ALL ( both sides ) have to decide what we will vote from the rooftops / Love a parade over ...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Maybe precious little Hogg would be happy going to this school where they want kids to throw rocks at intruders. Good way to ensure you get shot.

Pennsylvania school wants to arm students with rocks to protect them against active shooters | Fox News


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ironic that this little punk is fighting so hard to give away rights and is now offended that the government is mandating that he do something that he does not want to do?...And if he is successful if giving away his rights, he now has no means in which to defend himself against a tyrannical government? 

Socialist wanna be punks, listen and listen well...fight to give away your 2nd Amendment Right and you will be found lying in your own sorry ass piss and blood; gagged and raped in the streets.

THIS, I SHIT YOU NOT!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm listening to the radio and they are playing excerpts of Hogg's interview (I believe with 60 minutes). Well wouldn't you know it, he says he is trying to be........

Wait for it......

An ACTOR! 

He admits he is using this "fame" to further his acting career. I hope he chokes on a Tide pod.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm listening to the radio and they are playing excerpts of Hogg's interview (I believe with 60 minutes). Well wouldn't you know it, he says he is trying to be........
> 
> Wait for it......
> 
> ...


Does the movie industry need a pre-tainted punk? It's one thing to go full retard once one gains fame and followers.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Does the movie industry need a pre-tainted punk?


To pass around as a boy toy yes.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

He thinks his mouth is working, but I guarantee that when the heat is put on and the lead starts to fly, he will be the first one to hid in his safe place, he is just a punk who now has the media’s ear, every time he is finished with an appearance he treats himself to a tide pod.......


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This organized March to Give Away Your Rights will yield interesting results. 

How many will march and how many will vote in the next election for socialists who will pass legislation to take away your rights?

Will this march be nothing more than a ridiculous liberal media ploy and nothing will happen after the march?

Hmmmm?:vs_worry:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The 2nd Amendment still exists and there is the Supreme Court......


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Who are we adults to give this little punk the time of day?


He told us to:

"If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles. If you know yourself but not the enemy, for every victory gained you will also suffer a defeat. If you know neither the enemy nor yourself, you will succumb in every battle."

― Sun Tzu, The Art of War

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If this article is true, there are freakin LOTS of foolish sheeple out there. LOTS and LOTS...No surprise but this is FUBAR.

March for Our Lives: Crowds descend on DC for historic protest | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We should listen to a kid who has never seen a hard day in his life? At 16 I had already been folded, spindled, and mutilated. I had already viewed the world from the back seat of a police car and the gurney of a hospital emergency room. It appears the little lamb is looking for more then his allotted 15 minutes.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> We should listen to a kid who has never seen a hard day in his life? At 16 I had already been folded, spindled, and mutilated. I had already viewed the world from the back seat of a police car and the gurney of a hospital emergency room. It appears the little lamb is looking for more then his allotted 15 minutes.


I'm with you, Prepared One, . . . by the time I was 16, . . . my biological father had handed me (I was 2 weeks old at the time) to my mother, saying: "You named him, you raise him". I saw him once when I was 27 by looking him up.

My baby sister had been thrown out of the car and the car rolled on her, . . . Mom had to grab me and force me from going up into that little white casket and waking her up, . . . it was time to go out and play, . . . I was almost 5. It took about 30 stitches to put my face back together.

I also saw the inside of the emergency room another time, . . . and yeah, . . . backseat of the sheriff's cruiser, . . . and stood and told the juvenile judge why I beat the crap out of a couple of neighbor kids.

I was also the "kid from the other side of the tracks" at school, . . . so I learned how to take care of myself.

And that ain't saying nothing about working on the hay fields for 50 cents an hour.

These Tide pod eating little snowflakes wouldn't know a hard day if it slapped em in the face with a coal shovel.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

UPDATE on the March to Voluntarily Hand Over Your Rights So The Government Can Control You More Than They Already Do...

HOGG WILD! David Hogg Rallies Democrats in DC: "If You Listen Real Close You Can Hear the People in Power Shaking" (VIDEO)

What a moron.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

My two cents,Bloomberg,Cuomo,Pelosi,whoever,you watch.they are going to groom this naive child to be a politician.their money,their lies,their new face to be added to the twisted world of the democratic party.
This is not the last you will see of him folks.THEY are grooming him for a presidential run,they will nurture him with the lies and demagoguery of their party.first, a city council member,then,a ludicrous mayor of a liberal city.then,a member of senate or congress,liberal democrat of course.by then thing will really be changed here due to some stupid acts with a firearm in the wrong hands.in about ten years,give or take,you will see him emerge as the young new saviour.the new face of the U.S.A.and his young constituents will vote him in.that is when,if not soon our all rights wil erode.they are now as we speak of this.things are rapidly changing.I see this coming as the end of the republic of the United States of America.

Tin foil hat theory?....I think not.

HEIL HOGG!.HEIL HOGG!.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MI.oldguy said:


> ............by then thing will really be changed here due to some stupid acts with a firearm in the wrong hands..............


Like some nutjob gunning him down in the street, John Lennon style?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> UPDATE on the March to Voluntarily Hand Over Your Rights So The Government Can Control You More Than They Already Do...
> 
> HOGG WILD! David Hogg Rallies Democrats in DC: "If You Listen Real Close You Can Hear the People in Power Shaking" (VIDEO)
> 
> What a moron.


He obviously doesn't know old Rand Paul very well


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Like some nutjob gunning him down in the street, John Lennon style?


That would be convenient.still wont accomplish anything though.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MI.oldguy said:


> That would be convenient.still wont accomplish anything though.


Soon, Hogg will have his own personal security detail. Armed, of course. Oh, the hypocrisy!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

He is a bitch for the DNC,. Also going to be the NRA donor of the year, like Obama was Top Gun salemsan for several years running while in Office.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Somehow I feel this video belongs


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

What a refreshing song. Wonder if iTunes carrys it, lol


----------

